# Help required to prepare a resume and find a job



## Maneal_i (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 
Recently my application for PR was approved and am planning to move to australia. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have done my CFA from CFA, USA. Request you to please help me in finding resources for preparin Resume and find a job 

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some sites like seek and careerone have resume help.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Australian employers value experience and skills over education. Therefore, in your Resume place these first and put your education in the end. A typical Resume usually consists of the following:

- Career objective (a few sentences related to your professional occupation and your plans)
- Personal information (name, contact details etc.)
- Skills and abilities
- Previous work experience
- Certificates (always include your driving license if you have one - often key aspect in Australia)
- Education
- Referees (my suggestion is to always put 'will be presented upon request'). 

What's interesting, when my wife went through TAFE they encouraged her to place her qualifications before all the rest. However, my experience with Australian job market showed, it is not a very good option.


----------



## legendary79 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I suggest posting your resume will be a great help on us and let you know what will to changes to be made. And I also to suggest to use a *resume template* and post it *free job search websites* in Australia. Resume template catches the attention of prospective employees is essential. If your resume does not impress the person who sees it, you will never get a job interview, so your chances of getting a job depend a great deal on your resume. Fortunately, resume template are available that can improve your odds and can be suited to your particular type of industry can make all the difference.


----------



## asdongre (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Maneal_i

Have you reached Australia ?

Thanks


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

You are more than welcome to download the free resume template on our site.


Regards


John


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Maneal_i, 

Have you tried Monster jobs online?


----------



## sparkle6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a part qualified CA from India expecting to be qualified in a few months. I'm looking for opportunities in Accounting / auditing in Australia. Can someone help me with a few clarifications please. I want to know if I should go on with applying from India and get employer sponsorship or file EOI for PR?


----------



## jmaxwell3333 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Free Resume?*



John...WW said:


> You are more than welcome to download the free resume template on our site.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


Hi John

I visited the website, found 5 or so free downloads, however, when I clicked on one, it came up with 4 choices and associated costs, I cannot understand how to download 'free' Many thanks in advance


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

sparkle6 said:


> Hi all, I'm a part qualified CA from India expecting to be qualified in a few months. I'm looking for opportunities in Accounting / auditing in Australia. Can someone help me with a few clarifications please. I want to know if I should go on with applying from India and get employer sponsorship or file EOI for PR?


Dear
approach yaxis.log on to www.yaxis.com...they do excellent work in all types of job visa for Australia.Best of luck


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

jmaxwell3333 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I visited the website, found 5 or so free downloads, however, when I clicked on one, it came up with 4 choices and associated costs, I cannot understand how to download 'free' Many thanks in advance


Hi JMaxwell3333,

Thanks for visiting our site. I posted that response about 18 months ago at which time we did have a free resume template on our site. Since then we have introduced a new product, resume templates, that we now sell for a very low price compared to our full resume service.

Sorry for any inconvenience. You are more than welcome to try our resume templates which instead of just providing a structure includes real text that matches specific industries. We have more than 10 years experience and have drawn from this knowledge to provide high quality material. If you don't see your position or industry there, just let us know and we will develop one for you.

We are more than happy to provide advice on any resume.

Regards

John


----------

